
Abiogenesis: Life May Have Evolved from Non-Living Matter with Relative Ease - solarengineer
https://futurism.com/abiogenesis-life-may-have-evolved-from-non-living-matter-with-relative-ease/
======
visarga
Matter did it's emergence thing and created life. Now life is on the point of
creating artificial intelligence. It's our turn this time to push the wheel
forward.

